# Topics > AI in car and transport >  ROBO-01, concept production car, Jidu Auto, Jiading, Shanghai, China

## Airicist2

Developer - Jidu Auto

----------


## Airicist2

JIDU Unveiled Its First Concept Production Car #ROBO-01

Jun 8, 2022




> JIDU unveiled its first concept production car #ROBO-01 today. Integrating the leading intelligent driving capability powered by Baidu and a cutting-edge futuristic design, ROBO-01 is set to lead the way to an intelligent car era driven by AI.

----------


## Airicist2

"JIDU unveils first concept production robocar"

June 8, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Baidu-Backed Carmaker Jidu Seeking $400 Million in Funding, Sources Say"
Startup considering raising funds at a $3.5 billion valuation
Firm counts China auto giant Geely as a major shareholder

Bloomberg News
August 1, 2022

----------

